# Game #51: Celtics @ Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>

Gary Payton Returns to STAPLES Center!









Boston Celtics (27-26, 1st Atlantic) 

@









Los Angeles Lakers (26-24, 3rd Pacific) 

Tuesday, Feb. 22, 7:30pm
vs. Celtics
TV: FSN, NBATVHighDef
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









*Get it Started:* The Lakers huddle before the start of a recent game at STAPLES Center.

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  


Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup (Unless something happens):*





































PG: Chucky Atkins
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Luke Walton
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Chris Mihm

*Key Reserves:*






















Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Jumaine Jones

Boston Celtics

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Gary Payton
SG: Tony Allen
SF: Paul Pierce
PF: Raef LaFrentz
C: Mark Blount

*Key Reserves:*






















Ricky Davis
Jiri Welsch
Al Jefferson

Last Meeting
Score: N/A
Summary: 

*Injury Report:*
Boston Celtics  - 
F Justin Reed (Right infrapatella tendinitis)
FC Michael Stewart (Bilateral knee tendinitis)

Lakers - 
G Tony Bobbitt (sprained right ankle)
C Vlade Divac (back surgery)
F Devean George (left ankle surgery)
</center>


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

<---- Well you can tell HE'S excited about this one...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

This should be a win if we can contain the Boston wing players.

And BCook the Laker games are now on Xtra Sports AM 570


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Payton ignores Past and Future

LOS ANGELES -- Sometimes it seems as if Gary Payton spends more time in Los Angeles than Boston. But when he is back home with his family on the West Coast, the veteran point guard apparently lives in a world without newspapers, television, or radio. To hear Payton tell it, he doesn't know about the Los Angeles Lakers' struggles and doesn't care about them.

Like a lover spurned, he seems to have erased all memories of last season, when his Lakers team lost in the NBA Finals and he was subsequently dealt to the Celtics, a trade that felt like a slap in the face.

Before practice yesterday at Pauley Pavilion, Payton was not particularly interested in talking about the past. But with the Celtics set to play the Lakers tonight for the first time this season, he could not avoid questions about his former team.

"I don't care," said Payton. "It's just another basketball game. That's all. They made changes. That's what they wanted to do. I don't really watch them. We're on the East Coast and they're over here on the West Coast.

"I ain't even really paid attention to it. Everybody probably talks about them, but I don't really pay attention no more. I don't know what's going on with them.

"Last year, I was a part of it. This year, I don't have to be a part of it."

[More in URL]


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think we get this one although GP is sure to be fired up for the game and he'll have the C's ready. Hopefully Odom is feeling better and the trade talk isn't a distraction. 

Pierce and Kobe is always fun.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

hey guy i'm calling lee on xtra i'm gone ask him about the trade rumor


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

sorry guys i hung up, it was taking way too long


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

You will have better luck if you call LA Reloaded at 8:00am. That show is all Lakers and doesn't have that Laker hater/Clipper lover Lee Klein.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

thanks


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

oo my god so there is a game to be played...

Lakers win but not comfortably

Lakers by 3


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What exactly would it mean if Caron suited up for this game? Anything at all?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Well just heard that Caron still has the flu and missed shoot around this morning. He is doubtful for tonight’s game.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

on espn there is a survay "who is the best player right now"

kobe is last, but a week ago he was at 7.3% now he is at 10.6%, impressive

"rage agains media"


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Tough game. We'll be facing a deep enough team to give us problems if Kobe isn't playing his best ball, which is why I've got my fingers crossed that Odom isn't too distracted by the fact that we offered him to Sacramento for Peja. I'd like to see both him and Caron Butler start playing with a chip on their shoulders, and prove that they can co-exist with Kobe and pick up the scoring load when asked to. The knock on Lamar is his lack of movement without the ball, and how he cannot score much unless given the proper minutes. We need to go to him very early and get him feeling good about both his shot and ability to beat his man off the dribble. He's a streaky player, and as we saw a couple of weeks against the Houston Rockets, he can be a playmaker. (when Kobe isn't around, he can really put his foot on the gas for scoring purposes)

This is going to be a _very_ rough couple of months, we'll certainly be hearing footsteps from the T'Wolves. Very scary to see them shaping up with Kevin McHale as their coach.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> Well just heard that Caron still has the flu and missed shoot around this morning. He is doubtful for tonight’s game.


Interesting still.. Either he's really sick or he's being traded..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:
 

> Interesting still.. Either he's really sick or he's being traded..


we hope its the second reason for our sake


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Its likely Butler's outta there now. The convenient Trade flu.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

finally some laker basketball 

this could be some of those guys last game with lakers so savor it up


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Even if Butler doesn't play and our team chemistry is completely messed up because of all of the trade rumors...we should still be able to beat BOSTON!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Even if Butler doesn't play and our team chemistry is completely messed up because of all of the trade rumors...we should still be able to beat BOSTON!


yeah, ill say


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

You know, I'm watching this game, and I think that Hamblen is a much better coach for the Lakers than Rudy T was. His style of play just suits their roster better. Kobe isn't ball hogging and theres a lot more ball movement.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

u do know that they are losing right?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Losing by just 5 and only shooting 27.5% .. Wow!! :laugh:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Its a FT fest.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Losing by just 5 and only shooting 27.5% .. Wow!! :laugh:



LOL, we're up by a point and theyre shooting 50%. :laugh:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Yeah I know theyre losing, but mainly because they're shooting is abysmal and can't finish any easy buckets.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

The Lakers are due for a good half, they cant play this bad for the rest of the game. They have to have a good quarter.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

that was pretty ugly


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Cris said:


> that was pretty ugly


Ugly is an understatement.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

What a nasty nasty game so far, ugh... I had to turn away from the TV at times....


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Halftime: Celtics 51 - Lakers 47*

<pre>
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Walton 22 2-7 1-1 1-4 1 4 2 2 1 0 0 6 
Odom 9 3-6 0-1 0-0 2 4 1 1 1 0 3 6 
Mihm 17 1-6 0-0 5-6 6 7 0 0 0 2 0 7 
Bryant 22 3-9 0-3 5-7 1 4 2 2 1 1 2 11 
Atkins 3 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 3 0 
Brown 12 1-5 1-1 0-0 0 1 2 1 0 0 1 3 
Cook 12 2-4 1-1 2-2 1 3 1 2 1 0 0 7 
Grant 7 1-3 0-0 2-2 3 3 0 0 1 0 0 4 
Jones 11 1-4 1-2 0-0 1 2 0 1 1 0 3 3 
Vujacic 1 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 
Medved 4 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 2 0 0 0 0 1 0 
Totals 120 14-45 4-9 15-21 15 30 8 10 6 3 14 47
</pre>


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Everybody is completely lost offensively, the defense stinks.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

"I don't wanna look at his stupid face"-My little brother on Jack Haley.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Fracture said:


> "I don't wanna look at his stupid face"-My little brother on Jack Haley.


hes face is quite hidious :laugh:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

so what did jack "the hack" haley say about trades or what did he say at all at halftime?


i am forced to watch the game on nba tv


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is disgraceful. The refs have been horrible all game, with fouls called every two seconds. We can't get into any kind of flow, Boston hits every damn shot. Now Kobe has 4 fouls.

They'll beat us by 15 and we won't score over 80. It'll be just like the game at home against Memphis. Pitiful. Unless a big deal is made, those trade rumors have probably destroyed our playoff chances.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> so what did jack "the hack" haley say about trades or what did he say at all at halftime?
> 
> 
> i am forced to watch the game on nba tv



Dont know, I didn't watch it(I can't stomach looking at his face either). Man, whatever offense these guys are trying to run looks soo bad.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Horrible FT shooting and Ricky Davis is killing us. Walton out there stinks.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Is chucky hurt? only 4 mins it says on NBA.com...


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

HallOfFamer said:


> Horrible FT shooting and Ricky Davis is killing us. Walton out there stinks.



Luke can't guard anybody.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakerman33 said:


> Is chucky hurt? only 4 mins it says on NBA.com...


Uh no.. He had like 3 fouls in 4 min the 1st half..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Fracture said:


> Luke can't guard anybody.


Also missed 4 straight FTs and has made some dumb decisions.

edit: now he does something good, made a 3.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers end quarter on 9-4 run without Kobe.. Whew..

Celtics up 74-72 after 3!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Jumaine on FIYAAAAAAAHHH!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

for the love of god mitch, please help us


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> They'll beat us by 15 and we won't score over 80. It'll be just like the game at home against Memphis. Pitiful. Unless a big deal is made, those trade rumors have probably destroyed our playoff chances.


Lakers have 80 with almost 9 minutes left.. Oh and they are up 4 :wink:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

update


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Make A Freethrow Please


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Update.. up by 10 with 3:39 left after a great play by Kobe.. 

Funny how everyone spazzes out on here and they are coming through outscoring Boston 22-10 in the 4th so far


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

What a run! Why do you guys worry so much, you need to chill, B-Cook43 knows we will be ok but alot of other guys freak out..were gonna win alot more games the 2nd half


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Mihm gets a golf clap from me


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

this scsr should be interesting


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Woohoo! I thought this was Memphis @ LA Part II for sure. This game was almost identical to the Utah game. We somehow managed to stay in touch for 3 quarters and it took us until the end of the game to wake up and start playing some ball.

Lamar Odom, Jumaine Jones and Chris Mihm (who'd have thunk it?) saved us tonight. Kobe had 21 points on 13FGA and only made one jumper!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jack Haley is a little ****er


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Cris said:


> Jack Haley is a little ****er


Yep.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Great finish.

Lamar was sexcellent tonight.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hov said:


> Great finish.
> 
> Lamar was sexcellent tonight.


Oooooo...there's only one thing better than excellent, and that's sexcellent.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Oooooo...there's only one thing better than excellent, and that's sexcellent.


 :laugh: You guys crack me up :laugh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jumaine, Lamar, and Mihm were great tonight. Kobe played a good game. He didn't shoot it well and the offense was ugly most of the night with Luke in the game but we finally spaced the Celts out with Jumaine hitting jumpers and Odom picked them apart. He and Kobe played real well together. 

Al Jefferson has some real nice low post moves. In a couple years when he gets stronger he's gonna be really goiod.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

In all honesty, it was a strong performance from Lamar. It looks like he and Kobe and really starting to gel. I'm almost tempted not to go after a talent like Baron Davis after this performance. As good as Davis is, he's going to alter the chemistry that is developing between Kobe and Lamar. I'm more tempted to go after a big again. Maybe Magloire, maybe Dalembert if he's on the block. Aside from that, I'd also like to see more of this from Chris Mihm. The guy has a serious case of Jeckyl and Hyde syndrome. One night he looks like an All Star and the next night he looks like Soumalia Samake. Bring it everynight Chris!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Stat of the night:

Payton:--------------11 points
Mihm,JJ,Chucky:------38 points


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yahoo Recap

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- The storied rivalry between the Los Angeles Lakers and Boston Celtics has lost nearly all of it luster.

The names have changed, even the shot selections. No more skyhooks by Kareem Abdul-Jabbar. No more set shots by Bob Cousy. Time marches on, and it's back to square one for two teams that have combined for 30 NBA championships, 44 conference titles and 51 division championships since beginning their rivalry in 1948-49.

The Lakers won this one 104-95 Tuesday night, with Kobe Bryant and Lamar Odom each scoring 21 points and Chris Mihm adding 19 points and 15 rebounds to offset 25 points each by Paul Pierce and reserve guard Ricky Davis. 

In the 1980s, the Celtics and Lakers met three times in the finals and there wasn't a tougher regular-season ticket in sports.

``That was a great rivalry that lasted a whole decade. It still has a little mystique to it, but it's not the same,'' Pierce said. ``You respect those guys and what they did during their time for the league and the Boston Celtics. But this is a whole new era.'' 

This was the first meeting between the teams since the Lakers traded Gary Payton to the Celtics on Aug. 6 for Mihm, Chucky Atkins and Jumaine Jones. Rick Fox also went to Boston in the deal, but retired a month before the season opener.

Jones scored 14 points for the Lakers, and Luke Walton -- making his first start of the season with Caron Butler was at home with a stomach virus -- had nine points in 36 minutes and tied a career best with seven assists. Los Angeles grabbed 21 offensive rebounds, translating into 22 second-chance points.

``You can't beat a team when they get that many offensive rebounds,'' Payton said. ``We had control of the game for three quarters, and then all of a sudden they make a run and we panic. We shot long jump shots and turned the ball over, and then they got to run.'' 

``We got into the passing lanes and were able to get some deflections, run a little bit and make the game easier,'' Odom said. ``We started off a little sloppy and turned it over, but we played much better in the second half offensively and defensively.''


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Pinball said:


> In all honesty, it was a strong performance from Lamar. It looks like he and Kobe and really starting to gel. I'm almost tempted not to go after a talent like Baron Davis after this performance. As good as Davis is, he's going to alter the chemistry that is developing between Kobe and Lamar. I'm more tempted to go after a big again. Maybe Magloire, maybe Dalembert if he's on the block. Aside from that, I'd also like to see more of this from Chris Mihm. The guy has a serious case of Jeckyl and Hyde syndrome. One night he looks like an All Star and the next night he looks like Soumalia Samake. Bring it everynight Chris!


Right on. Kobe and Lamar had some sweet passes to each other tonight. I noticed earlier in the season when one would pass to the other, the other would always shoot it. I remember one particular instance this game when Kobe dished to Lamar at the free throw line who then kicked it out to Luke for a three. I take plays like that as a positive sign. The overload is looking a little better too  .


----------

